# مشكله تواجهنى فى الهاند جيل أرجو من اخوانى مساعدتى بها



## chemist.ahmedfathy (9 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
عند عمل تجارب معمليه لتصنيع هاند جيل أكتفى فقط بالكاربومير والمياه العاديه والإيثانول الطبى والتراى والرائحه ولكنى اجد ان المنتج النهائى دائما ( يلزق فى الايد ) ولا يطير بسهوله , فهل هناك نوع من الكربومير لا يلزق فى الايد أم هناك مشكله انا فعلتها ولا أفهمها أرجو مساعدتى , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 فبراير 2014)

التركيبه وحدها لاتكفى لصنعها ولكن هناك - حق المعرفه- know how- والتى دفع فيها الصناع مبالغ ضخمه وفى بعض الاشتراطات لايجب عليك ان تعديها للغير - عموما فى هذه الاحوال نبدأ بشراء المنتج جاهز بسعر الجمله ونقوم بالتعبئه والتوزيع لنتمكن من معرفة امكانيات السوق الى ان تأتى خطوة التصنيع بمعنى هل السوق واعده ام لاتستحق مجهود التصنيع وشراء حق المعرفه


----------

